# Sturmey Archer Sx3 riding impressions



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

So its been a couple weeks of commuting with the Sx3 and I must say, I LOVE it! We got some snow this week and man I would have been pushing the bike if I had tried to ride without it. Having a couple options for gearing on the fly is so very nice in the winter, I don't know how I've managed In the past without it.

A few things I've noticed after 220 miles. 

-The shifting at first is a little stiff, but breaks in within a hundred miles. 
-I've used a Friction shifter, so I have no comment on how the included shifter works, as I really love the Friction shift and this way I didn't have to rewrap my bars. 
-When shifting I've noticed, as with all other internal hubs, that it is important that you shift while not putting power to the drive system. Now this is a bit tricky when riding fixed, but just keep the thought not to push but try and match your cadence with the true speed of the drive system. It becomes natural very quickly. 
-There is less lash than I expected, its just a tad more than a “true” fixed setup. 
-Its reasonable as far as weight goes, I weighed it at 1790g after the wheel was built up, so thats spokes rim, nipples, the whole shebang. Not really that bad, it only weighs a tiny bit more than a 32h wheel with a thread on 6 speed cassette attached, if I were a weight weinie I would have all carbon everything anyhow.........
-The way it mounts into and tightens in the dropouts is top notch and very, very secure, no worries about it sliding around for sure!
-It says that you "need" to use a Surley or Sturmey Archer cog but I've had no problem using my Shimano style splined cogs I have kicking around the house. 
-It looks awesome, I mean really awesome. 
-Have not been able to find out any info for basic service to the hub....aka how to grease and what to use type things, Sturmey Archer has not been the best of help as far as that goes. 
-Sometimes when I'm drinking out of a fountain, I'm worried someone will come and slam my head down.

Get one if your debating it, they are very fun and work excellently.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Cool hub, nice chair. But you forgot to flop after you chop.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

foto said:


> Cool hub, nice chair. But you forgot to flop after you chop.


Na I kept em down after I welded them for the brakes, works out nicely that way.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

welded?


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

foto said:


> welded?


I guess I'm a doof and misunderstood what you said:idea: But I thought you were talking about the bullhorns, they were just some old classic drops that I cut and welded strait. The ends are bent down and I guess I'm slightly self conscious


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

So, how's your S3X doing after a year?

How do you like the ratio spread? That's one of the bigger complains I've heard about it.

Considering this for an early 2013 project. I wanna build me some wheels.


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

FWIW, I just got a bike with a Sturmey Archer internal 5 speed and I feel that the gear spacing is a bit too large or at least wish they were closer.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Yes, how do you like the hub after a year?


----------

